# Washrooms over electrical rooms



## pete25 (Mar 1, 2018)

For commercial spaces, is there anything in the code (Electrical, Building, etc.)that prevents you from putting washrooms (separate floor) over electrical rooms? I know it is not an ideal situation due to the fact that the washroom water leakage may potentially make it ways down to the electrical equipment however, is there anything in the code.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Never seen any code against it.

I've seen plenty of schools, hospitals, hotels, and commercial buildings with mechanical rooms, janitor's rooms, and even commercial laundry rooms above electrical rooms. 

If you want to come down to it, how many electrical rooms have a roof right overhead to keep out the weather?

Just try keeping the panels out of the shower:


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Your answer is found in 110.26(E)(1) Indoor.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Not ideal but I dunno if there is a rule against it. I do work for a resto company and leaky toilets are evil.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't know of any rule that restricts a bathroom over the electrical room but usually there's exposed plumbing under the bathroom, and there are rules about pipes over the electrical equipment.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

The only issue with that set up is any water/ drain lines that come thru the floor and are now in the electrical room. They Can not be over any of the panels. 
The answer to that problem is... install a sheetrock ceiling and then its golden


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Is there an actual code in the NEC about pipes and drains over electrical equipment?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Is there an actual code in the NEC about pipes and drains over electrical equipment?


110.26(E)(1)

(E) Dedicated Equipment Space. All switchboards, switchgear, panelboards, and motor control centers shall be located in dedicated spaces and protected from damage. Exception: Control equipment that by its very nature or because of other rules of the Code must be adjacent to or within sight of its operating machinery shall be permitted in those locations.
(1) Indoor. Indoor installations shall comply with 110.26(E) (1)(a) through (E)(1)(d).
(a) Dedicated Electrical Space. The space equal to the width and depth of the equipment and extending from the floor to a height of 1.8 m (6 ft) above the equipment or to the structural ceiling, whichever is lower, shall be dedicated to the electrical installation. No piping, ducts, leak protection apparatus, or other equipment foreign to the electrical installation shall be located in this zone. Exception: Suspended ceilings with removable panels shall be permitted within the 1.8-m (6-ft) zone.
(b) Foreign Systems. The area above the dedicated space required by 110.26(E)(1)(a) shall be permitted to contain foreign systems, provided protection is installed to avoid damage to the electrical equipment from condensation, leaks, or breaks in such foreign systems.
(c) Sprinkler Protection. Sprinkler protection shall be permitted for the dedicated space where the piping complies with this section.
(d) Suspended Ceilings. A dropped, suspended, or similar ceiling that does not add strength to the building structure shall not be considered a structural ceiling.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> The only issue with that set up is any water/ drain lines that come thru the floor and are now in the electrical room. They Can not be over any of the panels.
> The answer to that problem is... install a sheetrock ceiling and then its golden


That will work fine until one of the pipes go bonkers like leak then ya have to rip it out to fix the leak.,, especially if you mention toilet drain pipe leak .,,,


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

in most cases such as piping above a panel if it cannot be avoided placing a shield ( deep gutter directly beneath liquid pipes to direct the flow away)from the electrical equipment would be needed. but that itself is questionable in compliance.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> in most cases such as piping above a panel if it cannot be avoided placing a shield ( deep gutter directly beneath liquid pipes to direct the flow away)from the electrical equipment would be needed. but that itself is questionable in compliance.


But those gutters were/are popular for sewer lines in the ceiling of apartment basement electrical rooms.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

If you’d read the article I cited and which Manch quoted, you’d have your answer.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> That will work fine until one of the pipes go bonkers like leak then ya have to rip it out to fix the leak.,, especially if you mention toilet drain pipe leak .,,,


Didn't say it was a great idea, just a code compliant one ………


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

> (b) Foreign Systems. The area above the dedicated space required by 110.26(E)(1)(a) shall be permitted to contain foreign systems, *provided* protection is installed to avoid damage to the electrical equipment from condensation, leaks, or breaks in such foreign systems.


I have seen worse things but I would not say a drywall ceiling is adequate for protection from a plumbing leak, it's just going to damn up the leakage until it lets loose, and when it does let loose, it's usually much worse.


----------

